# Boost alternative to internal combustion engines



## LrBen (Dec 30, 2017)

That's an interesting use case for a motor implementation.

You could potentially fit in the rear drive unit from some PHEV SUV. They wouldn't be all that powerful stock but they have some potential to be pushed beyond the factory settings with the correct inverter. That would help give some initial push. 

It might be worth looking into super capacitors as your power storage given the limited amount of time you require power for.

Maybe a simple DC motor would be easier to implement. However I don't know much about those so it could be easier to opt for a more modern AC motor.

It would probably be easier and cheaper to go down the usual ICE tuning routes though. Hybrids bring all the complexity of both systems and all the downsides as well.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm not encouraging this idea, which would turn out to be much more complication, cost, and weight than it is worth; however...


LrBen said:


> You could potentially fit in the rear drive unit from some PHEV SUV. They wouldn't be all that powerful stock but they have some potential to be pushed beyond the factory settings with the correct inverter.


A good candidate for this might be the Mitsubishi Outlander PHEV, because unlike most hybrid vehicles using electric-only drive to one axle, this motor is the primary drive for the vehicle. It uses a 60 kW motor from Meiden (the Y61), and it would be used (if it fits) complete with the transaxle used in the Outlander. The Outlander PHEV's Meiden motors were discussed in 67 VW Beetle motor - Meiden 60kW EV Motor? The more common similar drive units are found in Toyota hybrid SUVs with transverse engines - the RAV4, Highlander, and Lexus RX.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

The big problem with this is that in order to get a high amount of power out of the batteries, you need a large amount of them. That means lots of weight. That means it probably won't undo its own penalty for added weight.

There isn't really a gasoline equivalent, but it's like saying you need a big, full gas tank to be able to use lots of gas at the same time.

Unlike with gas (which can explode), you have a limit to how fast you can get energy out of a battery. To add power you have to add range and weight, even if you don't need the range.

Probably just a bad idea in general unless it's fun for you to build. I don't think there's any intersection of modifications you can make that would be net beneficial.


----------

